# Full time job + uber X which tax software so I need minimum.. H&R block premium or premium + busines



## Zeus (Apr 15, 2015)

They have a big sale today so I thought I'd share the link and ask anyone who's used h and r block which option is the. Heap easy I can use to deduct standard rate Miles.
I have a full time job and just do uber during surges
http://slickdeals.net/f/8416187-sav...k-refund-bonus-program-amazon-deal-of-the-day
I think those are good prices but we shall see.
Thank you


----------



## makinthemagic (Oct 8, 2015)

Zeus said:


> They have a big sale today so I thought I'd share the link and ask anyone who's used h and r block which option is the. Heap easy I can use to deduct standard rate Miles.
> I have a full time job and just do uber during surges
> http://slickdeals.net/f/8416187-sav...k-refund-bonus-program-amazon-deal-of-the-day
> I think those are good prices but we shall see.
> Thank you


Premium is good enough for you. I just bought my software today. If this discount has ended there are others available if you search online.


----------

